# Fespa 2013



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Did anyone make it to Fespa this year? What was your thoughts about the show?

I was really impressed with the show, it was my 1st time visiting so I can't judge it on previous years.

I see a lot of new machines / products were released/unveiled. Some looked incredible and others I feel won't last.

I looked at the trans-slam from YES Ltd and was really disappointed with the quality of the end product. It is a great idea but the lack of quality let it down.

The most impressive breakthrough for me came from Resolute DTG with the in-line printing (not to be confused with one pass fast) I was very impressed with the vividness of the print. As long as there's no issues with wash fastness (which I've been told there isn't) then I can see it being used many of the R-jet users...... further info can be found here........ http://www.printwearandpromotion.co...eals_the_show_with_in-line_DTG_printing..html

Another bit of kit that came across well was for the screen-printers out there.... The GOCCOPRO digital screen machine looks like it could save a massive amount of time in the production of screens.

Feel free to add you experiences here.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I do !

For me 

1st --> NEOFLEX --> at least the white are white, the color are brilliant
2nd --> polyprint --> for the price, the machine is great with a nice print quality
3rd --> SER TEC the eagle --> with WIMS, 3 side access, mutoh head (epson) really really nice, but not set up for textile @ the show
http://eagle.dpidgprinting.com/it/node/3

for inline printing, now everybody do it. 
John who was presenting the neoflex told me the inline for AA is just amazing, but not updated on the machine at the show.

GOCCOPRO is not for mass production


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I didn't stop on resolute booth just for personal reason, I don't like the shape of the machine when I 1st see it in real life.
Like cars, I don't like the design, same for anajet Mpower.
I had the same issue when I bought my automatic press, I loved M&R, but not S-roque, MHM or Shenck.

Hope I will not regret my next DTG purchase based on this basic criteria.

lol


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

jgabby said:


> I didn't stop on resolute booth just for personal reason, I don't like the shape of the machine when I 1st see it in real life.
> Like cars, I don't like the design, same for anajet Mpower.
> I had the same issue when I bought my automatic press, I loved M&R, but not S-roque, MHM or Shenck.
> 
> ...


I hope your first experience is a lot better than mine. I had a similar criteria and ended up purchasing a DTG K3 both because of aesthetics and the wims system. Biggest and most expensive mistake I ever made. Switched over to an Rjet-4 and its never skipped a beat. I have so much more confidence not having to rely on sensors and laser beams etc. 

The biggest thing I've learnt in my experience in DTG is do not take for granted what Manufacturers say about other manufacturers. Do your research online and through these forums.... You will get genuine reviews and experiences from end users. Again I listened to the clowns at YES Ltd without doing my own research. Live and learn!!

I'm guessing the "white is actually white" came from a certain manufacturers mouth?


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

Love the styling on those Eagles!

P.S. Neoflex 1st place no doubt.


Regards


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

scotney86 said:


> I'm guessing the "white is actually white" came from a certain manufacturers mouth?


no not at all, it is me (I know the fighting between Resolute and AA in an other post - ), so maybe I am biazed reading useless post.
I am a screenprinter, I have seen so many bad dtg print were the fibers shows through the print.

I do my homework, I almost only went to fespa to see the neoflex in action, no regreat.

I spent the last 3 years reading DTG post and users opinion, but a big customer of mine is pushing me for DTG print, have to buy one within 2 months...

I have manufacturing criteria as well  , ergonomy, parts/hours, maintenance cost so on...

I am sure resolute is a good machine


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

AJLA said:


> Love the styling on those Eagles!
> 
> P.S. Neoflex 1st place no doubt.
> 
> Regards


Yes the Eagles is so nice, I spoke with ruffato, the managing director, but I don't trust Italian, they are good to speak  (half of my family is Italian)
By the way he bashed AA old technology printer lol

scotney said it well, "do not take for granted what Manufacturers say about other manufacturers"

I will see if I go in Italy to see the eagle in action, unless I found a owner here on t-shirt forum


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

jgabby said:


> Yes the Eagles is so nice, I spoke with ruffato, the managing director, but I don't trust Italian, they are good to speak  (half of my family is Italian)
> By the way he bashed AA old technology printer lol
> 
> scotney said it well, "do not take for granted what Manufacturers say about other manufacturers"
> ...


My father was UK agent for Italian Photo Processing machine manufacturer and I must say that generally his experience was pretty good but I do understand your worries.
I wonder if they will make a DTG version of there Eagle?

Regards


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw this machine on youtube some time ago printing textile with similar speed as DTG M2 but can find it now:/ 

For some reason I though at a time that this was a chinese machine hmmm..


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Found it :

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N090C7ytU8[/media]


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Found it :

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N090C7ytU8[/media]


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

AJLA said:


> My father was UK agent for Italian Photo Processing machine manufacturer and I must say that generally his experience was pretty good but I do understand your worries.
> I wonder if they will make a DTG version of there Eagle?
> 
> Regards


My worries : he said there is no cleaning to do, never (capping station, wiper.
For me that sound weird


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> Found it :
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N090C7ytU8[/media]



yes one pass printing White and CMYK


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

Nice, one pass too!

A very interesting printer.


Regards


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

jgabby said:


> My worries : he said there is no cleaning to do, never (capping station, wiper.
> For me that sound weird


Yes, got to agree that is weird, so did you discuss the Eagle DTG version at Fespa or was this another time?


Regards


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

First of all thank you so much who pay visit NeoFlex in UK FESPA. AA originally not planned to exhibit but one of my friends offer us little corner for free. On top John (Tsf AKA Stitch-up) offered us use his 3 years old NeoFlex(another big saving on ship round trip) There was a little hiccup but over all we are so happy we were there. AA could have all money back plus even we exhibited big. LOL. One container is on it's way 
AA will land in UK in full force and lay red carpet to future UK NeoFamily.
Last, I want to show my appreciation to who visited us by act not by talk. Money talks BS walks.
Cheers! Lager/Ale are on me always. London Pride(beer name)!!! Thanks Dave Cadlink, you were right that was great Lager. I had my share while I was in London. We were lucky by sunny weather(first time among 5th visit) and lagers. and of course business too.


----------



## DTG Europe (Dec 17, 2007)

scotney86 said:


> I looked at the trans-slam from YES Ltd and was really disappointed with the quality of the end product. It is a great idea but the lack of quality let it down.


Just to correct you, Translam was not at the FESPA show and there was no YES ltd booth either, Impression Technology did and it was supported by UK staff, so i'm not sure what you were looking at?

regards


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a translam sample sent to me prior to the show. I spoke to a member of the impression technology stand about it. Yes Ltd is part of impression technology hence the link


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

scotney86 said:


> I had a translam sample sent to me prior to the show. I spoke to a member of the impression technology stand about it. Yes Ltd is part of impression technology hence the link


Lost consistency  I read all your post and those telling me you have some purpose behind. have a nice evening.
Cheers! Lagers are on me always.


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Peter..... At least i managed to stay and talk to a member of the impression technology group without having to be put in a headlock and removed from the stand


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol, then Gareth is wrong. Well always two sides on coin. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

scotney86 said:


> I had a translam sample sent to me prior to the show. I spoke to a member of the impression technology stand about it. Yes Ltd is part of impression technology hence the link


I saw it at Printwear and promotion and didn't see one saleable printed. Even the mugs on the shelves were not stuck on properly. The lady printing blamed it on "being at a show and trying to rush to get samples ready" but they just looked pretty shoddy.


----------

